# SEGRS/Dalton, GA show, pix!



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Again, I cannot stress how impressed I was with this show. I hope to go back next year!

To allow for large size and to save bandwidth, I have them on my Flickr site:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Please let me know if you cannot see the photos, or if you have questions!

Now time for a pint.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

...for those that are not members of Flickr, you can click on the small pictures to make them larger. Each are 1.5 meg.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Garrett! 

didn't make it or Tweetsie, at home awaiting new owners of our Travel Trailer to come and get it! 

Glad to hear the show went well, I had hoped to somehow make it............ 

cale


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep good show and some good prices as usual. I took photos of some nice layouts and model contest entries.




































These guys are a club from several states that put this layout together. 












I believe a scratch built Allegheny. Nice 











Entry for model contest.



















Just for you Nick S











Accucraft 0-6-0 new. One heck of a buy. Got four free box cars with it. 


I know one thing I sure helped out on the economy. Broke







Hope the show makes it o come back next year. Later RJD


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Garrett,

A very sincere thanks for taking those pixes and posting them. It allows guys who can't get out for one reason or another to enjoy the show too. A very sincere 'Thank you!'

Les


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Welkom! 

The problem is Les, one does not realize what you did NOT take pix of until you get home.... I thought I had a lot more.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thanks Garret and RJ, pictures came out great....look at that line of cars behind that BigBoy







*


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

You can't forget the fish car.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jdmitchell on 05/02/2009 4:28 PM
You can't forget the fish car.



Especially at feeding time?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I did take some pics of the fish cars also. Just think if it derailed and we would have instant fish fry.







Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*So did anyone get any video of the layouts at the show?







* *Also like to know if anyone knows who built t**hat Allegheny, and if he wants to sell it........ contact me for $ amount*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 05/02/2009 5:26 PM
*So did anyone get any video of the layouts at the show?







* *Also like to know if anyone knows who built t**hat Allegheny, and if he wants to sell it........ contact me for $ amount* 


No, did not think of it. There were a couple layouts, not counting the steam one, and a huge set up on the floor.

The steam locos you are asking about were (I think) belong to Buddy Richard and were part of a clinic.


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*My USAT Big Boy was effortlessly pulling fifty Aristo-Craft covered hoppers and a Union Pacific caboose. Woulda' brought more to Dalton but I ran out of transport space since I brought most of the layout track. A fine show and it WILL GO AGAIN NEXT YEAR. Dalton, GA 30 April & 1 May.*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the show returning next year. Now I can save up as I sure blew a wad there this year. Almost bought the AC LS 0-6-0 as sure had a good deal on it. Did not have any more room in the dulley to carry it







. Later RJD


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone know who and how to get in touch with the guy who made the Allegheny steam loco shown unfinished in a photo above? Thanks.

Regards,

Steve Gugel


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steven Gugel on 05/07/2009 3:43 PM
Does anyone know who and how to get in touch with the guy who made the Allegheny steam loco shown unfinished in a photo above? Thanks.

Regards,

Steve Gugel




The answer is a couple posts up. Ted or another organizer may be able to get you in touch with him.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Steven, 
The locos are built by a gentleman from Tennessee named Buddy Rickhard. He did a clinic on building these at the show. He has long been known for his scratch building. He has some NICE J and A series locos from the N & W, too. Unfortunately, I do not have his contact info. Best bet is to come to the show NEXT YEAR as I think he will be back


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Ted. I'll have to hunt him down. Who can wait a year for anything? (except another birthday). That's like forever.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Some photos have been posted on our club web site at http://ggrs.info/ and click on the 'past shows and meetings' link on the left and then on the SEGRS link. Enjoy!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is Ted's posting as a direct link Ted's Link Ted great photo gallery. Thanks.


----------

